# The journey of little Warrior Xena.



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought I'd give Xena her own thread ... a place for me to post each update so I can look back on it. Be forewarned that since I am going out to feed and check on her every two hours, there may be a lot of posts. 

For those of you who don't know, Xena was born, along with two much larger siblings, to my Ginger. Ginger kidded by herself and when we found her was trying to dry all three kids. After a bit of work getting their temps up inside, we introduced them to mom where she happily accepted them back. I had intended to make Xena a bottle baby, but she fought the bottle so viciously and was so good at suckling from mom, I didn't want to syringe her instead of having her nurse.

Xena is the smallest and least developed kid I have had thus far, but seems to be growing stronger. She has some serious spirit and will. She can lift her head for short periods but cannot hold it up for long, so I (usually accompanied by my awesome mom) am heading out every 2 hours to support her as she nurses.

Her siblings, Bambi and Pinocchio, are doing quite well. Her and Bambi are pals and often are curled up together in their little kid hut. 

I'll be updating on her via this thread.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You just want to hug her to death! Too cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cutie! It seems like the weakest and most vulnerable kids end up being the stubborn and spirited ones. 
It must be a survival thing....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You just want to hug her to death! Too cute!


She is! And she's a doll too. She'll nestle her head under my chin, even after I've forced GI Soother and selenium down her, bless her heart.



canyontrailgoats said:


> What a cutie! It seems like the weakest and most vulnerable kids end up being the stubborn and spirited ones.
> It must be a survival thing....


Mom and I were just saying that God gives the little ones extra sprite to help them survive. Patti was the same way, though she wasn't nearly as tiny or fragile as Xena. They both have the same spirit in their eyes.

Xena had another very good nurse. I need to give a shout-out to Ginger, her dam. What a tolerant doe. With one hand I hold Xena up, and with the other I support her neck as she suckles. The whole time, Ginger stands stock still, singing sweet things to her and letting me mess with her teats, udder, and move her legs when I have to. I adore her.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What's her weight? Is she the darker one in back?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, that's her brother, Pinocchio.  He keeps her warm. She is up front. At birth I'd put her at 1 pound at most, but she's growing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena's head, which usually droops almost straight down, was being held up higher than it usually is. She's getting stronger. She did NOT want me to help her nurse and was squealing and wriggling away. She managed to have a snack by herself before begrudgingly allowing me to support her head so she could get nice and full. :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...she is so small .....how cute that she is full of spunk!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When I picked her up for the first time yesterday, she felt the weight of a stick of butter. SO tiny. I was very intimidated. But the girl's got spunk.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear Xena is doing well 
Ginger is a wonderful girl and very strong !
I'm sure little Zena got her strength and heart from Ginger !
You have two amazing and very special little does you have there Danielle


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know it! I will be so thankful when we can go to every 3 hours though instead of every 2 hours XDD It doesn't sound like much but man I am beat and an extra hour sounds lovely. We're planning on starting to go every 3 hours the last few feedings of tomorrow night, if she's strong enough.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You must be wiped ! You definitely need some rest !
Hopefully you an catch up some sleep very soon !
You have to try to get some rest , they all need you heathy and bright eyed 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh My!! I just wanna make a house goat out of her and just snuggle with her...she is a cutie pie!! I like she has spunk too


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She is precious! And it sounds like you have as much spunk as she does!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She sure is a cutie. I think she will do well with her fighting spirit. 
Boy, sure hear you on the sleep. I've got my failure to thrive boy up 16 ounces every 6 hours now but, it's still cutting into my sleep schedule.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We're up to every 2 and 1/2 hours now, and I can feel the difference. That extra half hour's really helping me. She's doing fine on the new schedule ... in fact the reason I changed was she still seemed full by the time I came out and needed some more time to digest.

Xena is holding her head up higher and will trill to me when she wants a snuggle. She can find, latch onto, and nurse by herself for short amounts of time - I still have to hold her a bit so she can get as much as she needs. She can even bump the udder, which has to be a good sign for her neck. 

Her poops seem normal for a newborn, so I think she's absorbing the nutrients well. She likes her neck massages and seems to smile during them. 

Big sister Bambi has been looking out for her and taking good care of her as well, keeping her warm. So far, things are looking good for Xena. I'm afraid to say it, but I'm very thankful and just have to keep praying and giving her to God. 

She's a little bigger than she is in this picture now.  Two days old!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bless her little heart she is a fighter


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you're amazing! so is she!! she's adorable. I would make her a house goat for sure! cutie little thing. hope she keeps up with the improvements!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> you're amazing! so is she!! she's adorable. I would make her a house goat for sure! cutie little thing. hope she keeps up with the improvements!


Hahaha! She would be an adorable little house goat, but she has some serious will, and her own ideas of where she wants to be. :laugh: Even when I hold her "wrong" during nursing, she complains until I get it "right". ;-) But she is a darling. She gives kisses and hugs already and is very affectionate. If she gets through this, she's going to make someone a very, very happy person.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, she sounds like a tough girl, even though she's small! I'm interested to see how she comes along keep us informed!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's going to flourish D !
You can be sure of that 
And I'm not looking !!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Laura! I really, really hope so. She's trying so hard. So far I've only seen improvements, so that is a good thing.

And don't you worry! If she doesn't find a home that loves her as much as I do, I'll just have to hang onto her until she does.  Oh woe is me. ::


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So flippin' cute


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It would appear miss Xena is sneaking little snacks in-between my visits. She could still use support for the bigger meals, but her tummy is looking really good and I caught her at the teat when I saw her last. :clap:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, well she's got spunk and she's also resourceful...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Go Xena! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm still holding my breath ... she is just so, so tiny. But her eyes just keep getting brighter and she tried to play with her sister today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How much does she weigh now? It'd be nice to see pics with something for size comparison...like a soda bottle or something common


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have her exact weight - when she was born her entire body fit into my hand, with her little legs and big bobble head hanging off the sides. It felt like holding a stick of butter. Now she's already growing. Soon she'll be too big for her coat!  Her head's still a bit to big for her though, bless her.

Xena just had a really, really good drink. In fact she's gotten to the point that Ginger will tell her when she's had enough. At first that concerned me, then I took a good look at her little milk-stuffed belly.  There's only so much she can digest, Ginger's right. And I'm glad she's super gentle about it ... she just walks away, or carefully slides her back leg between Xena and her teat. Good mommy.

After that good drink, in which she _almost_ completely supported her head, she proceeded to enter into her little Xena apartment and successfully butted her giant brother away from the entrance so she could have it all to herself. What a pip.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

What a sweetie! Glad she is doing so well!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so thankful she's improving in such strides thus far. Got to widen our feeding times to every 3 hours, which is a huge help for me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be long and you can sleep through the night again.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm thinking so. This morning her tummy was already full!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena's hit a milestone. Usually when she nurses by herself, she latches on and suckles for a second or two, before her neck gives way and she needs help. Today I watched her as she gave herself an entire meal without any help on my part.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

D'aww! I have a little Xena warrior princess, too! That is so awesome your little girl is doing better and able to nurse better on her own!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did not imagine improvement so fast. I have been praying and praying, and so have my friends. God has really blessed us.

1st picture: Xena is holding her head up higher! In the past, it drooped all the way down. It was distressing to me because after she would drink, she'd get milk bubbles on her lips and I'd have to wipe them off for awhile so they didn't clog her nose. I've not noticed that problem at all lately.

2nd picture: Xena in her "apartment".


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

spunky little thing she is! her loft apartment is quite fabulous.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Every other feeding approximately, I'm still bringing her out a pinch of GI Soother and DWorm A. I actually started the GI Soother her first night to keep her warm (cayenne has circulatory benefits). I emailed Kat of Fir Meadow and she suggested that since I also had Dworm A I'd give her some of that as well. Some of the ingredients in there serve to strengthen muscles. Didn't need to be told twice, lol! So I think frequent feedings, massages, selenium, and supportive herbs have done this girl well. I'm so tickled and so happy for her.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what a cutie. So glad that it is all headed in the right direction. Keep up the good work and we all can watch her grow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did NOT expect her to improve so quickly.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....lil fighter 
Maybe she's trying to join one of Trinity's gangs....lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so cute and yes that spunk is her survival way and you are an amazing person as well. 

She would hot be doing as well as she is with out you. It also sounds like she has a great mom as well. :stars:

I can't wait to hear how she is all over the place and a super curious baby in a week. 

You have done a WONDERFUL job with her :hi5: Pretty soon you will get a lot of great sleep :ZZZ:.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, guys!  I know God has worked a miracle and answered my prayers to keep her alive this long. I wouldn't have been able to do it without him, without my mom and my sister supporting me, and without Stacey to guide me. She's a tough chick, and I just watched her nurse right alongside her sister again at 5pm. Wow. It's hard to believe ... I've been readying myself to possibly lose her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is so cute! I wish she were a bit older. I would buy her in a heartbeat! I am looking for a dwarf nigerian.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Willing to wait til weaning, Julie?  Haha, I hope you find the perfect goat!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Possibly! When do you wean? 11 weeks?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I meant 12....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bigger kids can usually go at 8 weeks, but Xena may have to wait to 10. 

If you're interested, you could email me ([email protected]) and we could chat.  I'd have to be sure she's going to be a strong and thrifty girl before I sell her as a breeding doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena finally decided to let me take a picture of her lovely face! We still have consistent progress ... her head is slowly rising up, and she is still managing to nurse unassisted for longer and longer. Still helping her with the big meals but I'm able to space them every 3 hours now, and sometimes I go out and she's already full!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sweet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oooohhhh, so cute.... ;-)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, my. I am in love!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's doing great! It seems like each day she's stronger. She's top dog of her siblings, lol!! Hasn't needed my help through last night and this morning. Tummy looks and feels great. And she let out a few great HOPS today.  :sun: I'm so excited for her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't catch her nursing anymore, lol!! It's freaking me out because I want to make sure she's getting enough, but by the time I get out there she's filled up and taking a snooze. She's such a funny little bit.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

A very kind woman heard of Xena through facebook, and send me three coats (home-made) in hopes one would fit her. The smallest one fit her PERFECTLY, and kept her so warm as she played outside and met the herd. They are beautifully made. It doesn't weigh down her neck and it doesn't cover her umbilical. Just right.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just too adorable!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That is really cute! She is so small, but challenging the world!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, how sweet!! I love her!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's holding her head all the way up today!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:leap: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yay! You go girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think the posts are working now -- Stacey took a look at Xena after disbudding Twinkles, and we both feel she can basically be treated like a normal kid now. I'm going to check her at 12am, then at 7am. This'll be her first time through the night without me checking on her. She's a TROOPER.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that girl is full of spunk! and that little sweater is SOO CUTE! I want to smush her. she'd be my house goat in a minute if i could!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is little Warrior Zena doing Danielle ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, how is she?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena is amazing! Completely normal, hardy, spunky little "Bean" as well call her. I adore her to the moon and back. I have her listed for sale on my website - she is bound to be an absolute, unbelievable joy to raise and has so much love to give. She always wants to be in my arms, she's so smart and has such a gentle air to her.

She never took any steps back, just just kept getting stronger. She's a miracle and she knows it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a doll!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh she is, and a piggy! She can push anyone she wants away from the teat.  Big brother is quite intimidated. :laugh: :angel:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Such a cutie pie;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sassy looking thing!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh geez, I should not have looked, I should not have looked. Just makes me want her all over again. LOL. 

I am so glad she is doing well. I have looked for updates everyday. SHe is such a fighter!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay Xena :leap:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's looking great!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's just as cute as ever! They grow up so fast...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So wonderful that she is doing so well! 
Amazing how the littlest ones just seem to take off with just a little extra TLC.... And that last pic of her shows just how much she has grown, look at those legs!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry for the lack of updates! She really just needed help those first few days especially - then she just kept getting stronger, and bigger. She loves leaping, and jumping, and begs for attention constantly. At the steady rate she's growing, Stacey and I believe she'll grow to full size no problem. She grew out of her baby coat already! And she LOVES giving hugs. When you're holding her, she'll tuck her head under your chin.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wanted to show you guys how far she's come. Xena, the tiny kid who couldn't lift her head for several days, is now here at 7 weeks. She's still a pint-sized thing, but she is happy, active, and doing well. She's my very special girl and I am so glad she was brought into my life.

I would like to thank those who gave me moral support and advice after her birth. Knowing to warm her up after her birth - I learned that from the goatspot. How often to hold her up so she could nurse - Stacey Rosado and other goatspot members told me that. If not for your advice, and the herbal advice I received elsewhere, Xena would not be here.

There was also a scary time, a few weeks ago, that Xena got very sick due to eating too much for her tiny tummy. The activated charcoal I gave her offered her instant relief, and I believe it may have saved her. Where did I learn about activated charcoal? The goat spot. Now she's on a nursing schedule (separating at night did the trick) that works for her, and I'm just a happy camper that she's doing well.

She is a goofy "bean"; so sassy and serious at the same time, haha! Here she is readying her "boat" for takeoff before a rainstorm hits.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a little doll baby!! Congrats on getting her so far.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's all God, nothing I could have done would have been any good if he hadn't decided she was meant to stay with us down here a little longer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww  I can't look :eye roll:

She is super cute , just adorable  I think she needs to stick around as a little helper at your house Danielle…….She is too precious to let go of IMO.

Im in love with her  She would make a nice little friend for my Sweetpea 
But alas , i cannot look , i have a bunch of "little helpers" of my own here , lol.

Danielle , I had no doubt you were going to pull Xena through ! 
She is a testament of your dedication and love for her.
Well done Danielle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just too cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Awwwwww  I can't look :eye roll:
> 
> She is super cute , just adorable  I think she needs to stick around as a little helper at your house Danielle&#8230;&#8230;.She is too precious to let go of IMO.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Laura!

Technically, she is for sale to the right home that will love and cherish her as much as I will.

Realistically ... we'll have to see. :lol: She may end up sneaking herself off the for sale page.  But I would let her go to a lovely home, as long as I could get pictures and she was being spoiled.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is so precious! I still love her little face. I am trying to get my little Nigi to learn manners. They are really spunky and curious, lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

she is absolutely adorable! You have done an amazing job getting her this far


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> She is so precious! I still love her little face. I am trying to get my little Nigi to learn manners. They are really spunky and curious, lol.


Nigerian Dwarves and manners? Didn't know they came in the same sentence.   :lol:



Mamaboyd said:


> she is absolutely adorable! You have done an amazing job getting her this far


Thank you. She's my little baby bean. I just went out to check on them and gave her a big hug. She always hugs back. Then she tries to eat my nose. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So HAPPY to see that she is doing so well!!
Look at that sweet little face


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great job;-) So darling...;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How could you even THINK of selling that adoreable little Angel? I mean, how can you just let her go after you spent all that time getting her to live and thrive? You're like inseparable...SOULMATES now!!

Keep her, you know you want to


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a herd full of darlings and soul-mates, I can't keep them all! But I will at least be holding onto her until she finds the perfect home. If she never gets sold, I won't be heartbroken.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Come on, ONE more soul mate can't hurt anything!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As some of you know, Xena IS staying after all (couldn't sell her, I know, I know, you told me so  ).

Here's the most recent picture of her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute;-)


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Knew it :leap:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Go Zena!! What a cutie she is.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty girl may still be on the small side, but look at how great she's doing!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, she really is turning out to be a nice little doeling, and still too stinkin' cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

She is really thriving - that's the goat milk! It is the elixir that will cure anything! I have raised so many different species on goat colostrum and goat milk from human babies to kittens, calves, peeps... Of course the good mother loving from her momma and her shepherdess play a huge part of her gaining strength. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's not on milk anymore, but she IS growing!   She's a spirited thing; that was God's gift to her.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

i cant wait to get my two does from you next year!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jdillio1988 said:


> i cant wait to get my two does from you next year!


Let's hope for plenty of girls!  I'd love to send some cute little fluffies home to live with you.  We've decided on breeding Busy Bee and Patti ... Busy Bee is a fantastic mom and Patti has the makings of one. We're very excited.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am very excited as well! Gosh, Bambi was even cuter when she was first born. Makes me wish I would have been able to get her!


----------

